
Show HN: GitHub Actions for GitHub Pages with Static Site Generators - peaceiris
https://github.com/peaceiris/actions-gh-pages
======
captncraig
Every time I see a cool post about GitHub actions I get real sad because I've
been waiting since the announcement and still have no beta invite. Is there
some trick to gaining access?

~~~
rurban
I'll ask them today. Github Satellite is in Berlin tomorrow.

